# Newbie Here...



## Kris (May 11, 2005)

Hello! My name is Kris and I have 2 cats and a german shepherd. Sheena (don't know if she uses the same name here) from the GSD board http://www.germanshepherds.com/ referred me here. I have a 5-year old male calico named Fizzgig and a ~ 7 month old female tortoishell rescue named Akasha. I'll be asking many questions about my cats' relationship and behaviors....and will also post some pix. I'm glad I found this place - don't know much about feline behavior and want to figure out what is going on with my 2. Thanks!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome Kris


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

Welcome Kris!! :lol:


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I love tortie cats. Can't wait to see pics. Welcome to the forum! :mrgreen:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

welcome to the board! I am donna proudly owned by 3 incredible kittys!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome Kris!


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

Welcome Kris. Your dog is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## AnGella (Apr 25, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi Kris!


----------



## Kris (May 11, 2005)

Thanks everybody! I am glad to be here. I will post a couple pix today....so keep an eye out!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Kris. It's great to have you join us!


----------



## shycat (Sep 25, 2004)

Kris, I am so glad to see you made it here! As I said, I am a fairly newer member here also, but everyone here seems so nice and I like the atmosphere. Plus it helps that one of the mods here I already knew from when I moderated at another cat website with her  (This is Sheena from GSD site, who referred you here)  When you said you had been looking for a good cat forum, I knew just the right place to direct you!  Great bunch of people here!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Kris (May 11, 2005)

Thanks, shycat. I am just getting started, but I like it here so far.


----------



## shycat (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm glad you like it here! Did you see the pics I posted on GSD of the pup and Jasper? 
If you would like a signature here, like the one I have, contact ForJazz...she is extremely talented, and could probably make you one that combined your German Shepherd with your cats. I just adore the one she made for me!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome!


----------

